# Huffy frankenbike



## sam (Feb 20, 2017)

Trying to clean out my workshop of all the left over junk. Some complete bikes already went to FB sale other stuff sold now I'm down to stuff I held on to for no good reason. This is a pre war Huffman frame I had and painted years ago---Mead cranks--Bendix coaster--


 pre war fenders--Phillips fork--other parts??


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2017)

Sharp looking ride!


----------

